# olde english bulldog vomiting and diarrhea



## wildmom13 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi we have a one year old olde english bulldog and since we got him he has had problems with vomiting and diarrhea. We have tried dog foods like Natures Choice, Royal Canin for bulldog, Nutro and have finally started to make his food with ground beef or liver, heart, tongue all from beef ( we thought he had a chicken allergy). He also licks his paws excessivly and around his eyes are always red and puffy- his left eye sometimes stays closed. Now the last 2 days we have woke up to him vomiting- he has thrown up chunks of his meat- if anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate hearing them!! Thanks Niki


----------



## joodie (Jul 17, 2008)

We had a mini english bulldog and she was a mess of health issues. it comes with the breed. sounds like she has allergies if she's licking her paws or iy could be anxiety. what does the vet say? as for food, try a grain free variety and some probiotics. 

hth!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd try switching him to a more "hypoallergenic" protein sources like lamb, venison, rabbit, herring, or duck. Also, I've heard that oatmeal is also supposed to be good to help sooth the stomach and definitely try to get something with probiotics and grain-free. You can continue feeding this as a homemade food or find it in kibble form. You may also want to consider looking into raw food, but definitely get his blood work done before you do so to make sure he could handle it. Raw food is easier for dogs to digest than cooked, so that could really help him out.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wildmom13 said:


> Hi we have a one year old olde english bulldog and since we got him he has had problems with vomiting and diarrhea. We have tried dog foods like Natures Choice, Royal Canin for bulldog, Nutro and have finally started to make his food with ground beef or liver, heart, tongue all from beef ( we thought he had a chicken allergy).


Dogs are almost never allergic to any kind of raw meat. That would be similar to a cow being allergic to grass. Diarrhea/vomiting are not usually symptoms of allergies but licking paws and red puffy eyes are. Often dogs show allergy symptoms when fed kibble with chicken in but can eat raw chicken with no symptoms.

How long have you been feeding the beef stuff? All of those are pretty rich meats and if not introduced REAL slowly can cause digestive upsets like diarrhea/vomiting. I recommend that people not feed any organs until their dog has had about 2 months of adjusting to a raw diet. I recommend that beef not be fed during the first month of raw feeding. You can check out my web page listed in my sig to see how I recommend beginning this diet of real food.


----------

